# AMD RAIDXpert Issues...



## alexsubri (Feb 16, 2011)

Ever since I failed to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my second Raid 0 Array (I have 2 Raid 0 Array 2 which is my Windows and I have 2 Raid 0 Array 1 for my videos/editing/etc) Now, here is my first problem:


I cannot fix my bootup (Bootsect.exe say's it passed but still I run into Grub Recovery upon restart)

I think that is conflicting with my Raid 0 Array 1. How can I fix bootup? I tried Bootsect/nt60 c:\ and it passed, but I still have Grub Recovery error.

I am recieving AMD RAIDXpert issues. I keep getting "BSL Accessed on disk port number 5 target id 1." In my RAIDXpert control panel everything say's functional. Also, when I boot up Windows by going through F12 because of Grub error. It takes a while to scan the disk's and sometimes I cannot even access Windows I will have to restart it manually. GRR How can I fix this?
Raid 0 Error Log:

```
#	Source	Severity	Time	Description
1	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
2	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:18	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
3	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:18	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
4	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:18	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
5	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:15	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
6	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:15	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
7	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:15	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
8	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:12	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
9	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:12	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
10	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:12	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
11	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:09	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
12	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:09	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
13	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:09	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
14	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:06	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
15	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:06	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
16	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:25:06	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
17	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:57	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
18	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:54	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
19	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:54	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
20	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:54	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
21	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:51	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
22	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:51	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
23	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:51	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
24	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:48	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
25	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:48	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
26	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:48	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
27	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:45	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
28	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:45	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
29	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:45	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
30	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:42	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
31	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:42	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
32	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:24:42	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
33	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:14:00	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
34	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:14:00	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
35	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:14:00	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
36	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:57	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
37	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:57	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
38	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:57	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
39	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:54	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
40	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:54	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
41	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:54	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
42	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:51	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
43	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:51	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
44	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:51	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
45	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:48	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
46	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:48	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
47	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:48	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
48	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:45	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
49	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:33	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
50	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:33	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
51	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:33	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
52	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:30	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
53	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:30	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
54	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:30	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
55	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
56	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
57	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
58	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
59	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
60	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
61	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
62	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
63	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
64	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:18	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
65	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:18	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
66	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 20:13:18	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
67	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 15:07:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
68	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 15:07:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
69	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 15:01:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
70	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 15:01:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
71	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:14	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
72	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:14	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
73	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:14	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
74	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:11	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
75	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:11	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
76	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:11	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
77	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:08	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
78	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:08	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
79	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:08	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
80	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:05	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
81	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:05	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
82	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:05	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
83	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
84	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
85	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:08:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
86	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:59	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
87	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
88	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
89	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
90	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:50	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
91	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:50	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
92	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:50	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
93	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:47	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
94	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:47	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
95	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:47	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
96	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:44	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
97	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:44	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
98	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:44	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
99	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:41	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
100	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:41	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
101	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:41	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
102	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 14:07:38	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
103	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:22	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
104	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:22	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
105	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:22	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
106	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:19	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
107	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:19	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
108	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:19	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
109	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:16	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
110	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:16	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
111	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:16	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
112	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:13	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
113	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:13	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
114	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:13	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
115	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:10	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
116	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:10	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
117	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:10	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
118	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:56:10	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
119	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:25	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
120	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:22	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
121	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:22	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
122	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:19	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
123	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:19	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
124	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:19	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
125	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:16	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
126	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:16	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
127	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:16	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
128	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:13	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
129	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:13	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
130	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:13	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
131	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:10	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
132	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:10	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
133	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:10	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
134	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:55:10	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
135	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
136	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
137	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
138	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
139	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
140	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
141	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
142	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
143	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
144	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
145	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
146	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
147	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
148	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
149	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
150	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
151	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
152	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
153	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
154	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
155	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 13:52:27	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
156	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:49	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
157	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:49	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
158	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:49	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
159	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:46	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
160	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:46	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
161	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:46	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
162	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:43	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
163	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:43	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
164	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:43	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
165	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:40	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
166	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:40	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
167	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:37	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
168	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:37	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
169	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:37	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
170	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:37	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
171	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:34	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
172	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:34	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
173	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:34	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
174	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:31	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
175	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:31	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
176	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:31	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
177	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:28	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
178	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:28	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
179	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:28	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
180	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:25	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
181	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:25	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
182	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:25	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
183	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 02:59:22	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
184	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:56	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
185	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:56	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
186	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:56	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
187	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
188	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
189	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
190	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:50	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
191	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:50	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
192	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:50	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
193	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:47	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
194	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:47	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
195	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:47	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
196	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:44	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
197	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:44	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
198	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:44	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
199	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:44	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
200	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:41	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
201	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:38	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
202	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:38	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
203	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:38	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
204	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:35	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
205	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:35	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
206	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:35	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
207	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:32	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
208	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:32	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
209	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:32	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
210	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:29	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
211	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:29	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
212	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:29	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
213	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:26	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
214	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:26	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
215	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:44:26	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
216	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:38:05	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
217	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:38:05	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
218	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:05	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
219	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:05	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
220	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
221	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
222	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
223	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
224	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
225	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
226	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
227	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
228	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
229	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
230	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
231	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
232	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
233	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
234	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
235	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
236	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
237	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
238	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
239	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
240	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:37:02	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
241	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:10	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
242	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:10	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
243	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:10	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
244	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
245	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
246	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
247	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
248	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
249	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
250	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
251	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
252	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
253	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
254	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
255	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
256	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
257	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
258	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
259	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
260	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
261	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
262	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
263	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
264	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:36:07	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
265	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
266	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
267	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
268	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
269	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
270	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
271	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
272	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
273	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
274	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
275	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
276	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
277	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
278	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
279	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
280	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:35:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
281	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:56	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
282	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:56	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
283	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:56	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
284	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
285	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
286	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
287	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
288	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
289	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
290	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
291	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
292	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:53	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
293	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:36	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
294	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:36	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
295	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:33	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
296	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:33	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
297	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:33	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
298	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:33	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
299	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:33	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
300	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:33	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
301	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:33	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
302	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
303	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
304	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:18	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069165
305	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:18	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069165
306	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:18	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
307	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:18	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
308	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:18	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
309	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:13	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
310	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:10	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
311	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:10	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
312	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:06	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
313	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:03	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
314	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:03	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
315	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:34:00	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
316	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:57	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
317	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:57	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
318	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:54	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
319	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:51	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
320	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:51	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
321	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:48	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069150
322	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:45	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
323	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:45	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
324	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:45	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
325	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:42	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
326	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:42	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
327	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:42	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
328	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:42	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
329	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:42	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
330	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:39	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
331	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:39	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
332	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:39	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
333	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL log disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x04f70811 cleared
334	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL log disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x04f70785 cleared
335	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL log disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x04f70621 cleared
336	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL log disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x04f705b1 cleared
337	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x04f70811
338	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x04f70811
339	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x04f70785
340	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x04f70785
341	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x04f70621
342	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x04f70621
343	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x04f705b1
344	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
345	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
346	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
347	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
348	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x069105
349	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
350	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
351	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
352	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
353	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:33:24	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x01333f80
354	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/15 01:32:21	Task 20 timeout on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x04f70780 (Length 0x80)
355	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:32:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
356	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:32:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
357	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:32:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
358	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:32:21	BSL accessed on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
359	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Information	2011/02/15 01:32:21	BSL update on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f
360	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/15 01:32:21	Task 20 disk error on disk (Port Number 5,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x0126212f (Length 0x8) with status 51; Error register: 84
361	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/14 10:43:22	Disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) unplugged
362	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/14 10:43:22	Task a1 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
363	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/14 10:42:43	Task a1 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
364	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/14 00:13:02	Disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) unplugged
365	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/14 00:13:02	Task a1 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
366	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/14 00:12:47	Task 0 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x143 (Length 0x0)
367	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/14 00:08:11	Task 0 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x143 (Length 0x0)
368	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/13 23:57:29	Task a1 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
369	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/13 23:57:23	Task 0 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x143 (Length 0x0)
370	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/13 23:44:47	Task 0 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x143 (Length 0x0)
371	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/13 23:33:11	Task 0 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x3000000243 (Length 0x0)
372	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/13 23:26:35	Task 0 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x02b000246 (Length 0x0)
373	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/13 23:16:20	Task 0 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x025 (Length 0x0)
374	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/13 14:20:32	Disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) unplugged
375	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/13 14:20:32	Task a1 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
376	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/13 14:20:05	Task a1 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
377	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/13 14:19:50	Task 0 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
378	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/12 11:43:47	Disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) unplugged
379	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/12 11:43:47	Task a1 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
380	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/12 11:43:26	Task a1 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
381	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/10 23:38:16	Disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) unplugged
382	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/10 23:38:16	Task a1 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
383	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/10 23:37:46	Task a1 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
384	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/10 22:23:51	Task 0 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x046 (Length 0x0)
385	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/10 20:28:40	Task a1 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
386	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/09 21:24:15	Disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) unplugged
387	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/09 21:24:15	Task a1 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
388	AMD SB7XX SATA Controller - Controller 1	Warning	2011/02/09 21:23:09	Task a1 timeout on disk (Port Number 6,Target ID 1) at LBA 0x00 (Length 0x0)
```
All feedback welcomed


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 16, 2011)

i have the same setup as you do.

iv only been using an amd south bridge for about a week now so i have very limited infomation , was running ICH10R chipset before.


in saying that, i would double check the cables. take each one out and give it a quick clean to rule that out.

maybe try launch windows recovery and let it overwrite the boot manager, then reinstall Grub with Ubuntu.





Option 2 would be to install windows on 1 Raid Array, once done, turn the array off by unplugging it.
then install Ubuntu to the 2nd Raid array. they will each now use there own boot managers.


now reconnect both arrays to the motherboard. when booting up, all you need to do is either let the default array boot up to windows or press F12 and select the other raid array to boot ubuntu.



EDIT:
after reading what exacly you typed again it sounds like you have done somthing simmiler to option 2 but had both raid arrays connected when you install ubuntu.

the biggest problem with grub i had when installing to a different array was windows failed to boot. it was always caused by the Grub config. it would tell the boot manager that windows was on the Same array and not the other one.  this could be the problem your having.




to fix that you need to boot into linux and run terminal and edit grub.conf


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 16, 2011)

Yea I guess I am going to have to check the cables because my motherboard is retarded the way its lay'd out my 2nd gpu is hitting my sata ports. How can I overwrite the boot manager because clearly I am having problems with my bootup. I tried /fixboot and bootsect.exe

edit how did you tell your bootmanager because i think it thinks Windows 7 is on the incorrect array something like that


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 16, 2011)

you could try putting in ur windows disk / flash drive and boot that up, then click on the repair button that comes up on the bottem left. you should then be able to click boot repair or somthing like that.


Note, this will of course remove Grub.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 16, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> you could try putting in ur windows disk / flash drive and boot that up, then click on the repair button that comes up on the bottem left. you should then be able to click boot repair or somthing like that.
> 
> 
> Note, this will of course remove Grub.



Do I have to have the Media? I can access that without having to instert a Live CD or USB Flash. I am going to try it I will respond later.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay I am back, it seemed that my SATA port was being bent really bad due to my graphics card on top of it, so I moved over to my other SATA port and now it worked like a charm. I have to install my 2nd GPU now, it should be easier because I moved my SATA cable.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good work 

have fun.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay, 2nd GPU actually installed so much more easier, silly me. I should've rewired better in the first place, oh well. Anyways, I did get one more RAIDXpert error. The Grub part is fixed. Everything seems to run like it use to (Windows Booting, Scan Disk when I first turn on my pc). I don't know if it's a bug in RAIDXpert. Should I uninstall this program? I've tried running Seagate's Diagnostics that came with my HDD, the program is horrible.  Buggy as hell. I am running chkdsk now and see if any errors come up.






I guess everything is fine now. If I do get another RAIDXpert error I am going to throw something at it.

thanks for your help I appreciate it.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 16, 2011)

i would only worry if the errors continued


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 16, 2011)

Crap I still getting BSL Accessed on Disk Port #5, but everythign is fuctional? What should I do? ?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 16, 2011)

Run a SMART utility on the disk in question.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 16, 2011)

odd none of my HDD are under SMART ...?


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 17, 2011)

bump?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 17, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> bump?



you need to disconnect the drive from the Raid array to check its SMART data, if you have another onboard Sata Controller, like from JMicron, connect the drive upto that and boot to windows, then download a SMART utility such as 

http://www.hdtune.com/files/hdtunepro_460_trial.exe

once complete disconnect the drive from the JMicron controller and put it back into the SB 850, it should then reconnect to the raid array.









NOTE* works fine on intels ICH10R chipset, i have not tested it using AMDs.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 17, 2011)

I have raid contorller by pressing ctrl+f upon boot. So what you are saying is, disable my RAID 0? and check the SMART by using that method?


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 17, 2011)

any1 else?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 17, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I have raid contorller by pressing ctrl+f upon boot. So what you are saying is, disable my RAID 0? and check the SMART by using that method?



no, dont do that.


leave the raid array as it is. what you need to do is remove one of the disks from the array, just pull the disk out and connect it to either another controller on your motherboard or a different PC.



scan the disk and if it checks out, plug it back into the AMD Raid controller and it will add it automaticaly back to the raid array.





NOTE: if windows is installed onto that raid array with the disk your going to check then it wont work on the same PC, as it cannot boot that array due to the disk missing.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 17, 2011)

how can i scan if SMART show's this? This has to be the root cause of my errors. I never had RAIDXpert show before I installed my second Raid 0 Array/...


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 17, 2011)

I've noticed its not in order, can this be the problem?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 17, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I've noticed its not in order, can this be the problem?
> 
> http://i55.tinypic.com/16ihdep.jpg



you cannot scan SMART data from drives in a raid array, that is why i said you must disconnect a drive and either use another PC to test it or another onboard controller that is not the AMD one.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 17, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> you cannot scan SMART data from drives in a raid array, that is why i said you must disconnect a drive and either use another PC to test it or another onboard controller that is not the AMD one.



okay gotcha, sorry for the confusion, I was just wondering, is it necessary to have RAIDXpert? my 2nd Raid 0 is running flawlessly, could it be that there is a bug in the RAIDXpert software? I formated it, scanned disked, etc everything worked fine.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 17, 2011)

with that many BSL logs i would definetly be A doing a smart scan, and B possibly even replacing that disk.




RAIDXpert is not nessesary, its just some software that lets you control your raid array in windows and gives you feedback if theres any problems such as BSL errors.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 17, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> with that many BSL logs i would definetly be A doing a smart scan, and B possibly even replacing that disk.



So, I should go back to the store and just replace them, because I don't have any other way to test out the SMART. I should've researched these Barracudas thoroughly, it was at a great price. $50 a pop.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 18, 2011)

I returned the Seagate, but now my raid 0 array 1 was giving me the problem the whole time...shit ..it has to be that my SATA port line up is configured incorrectly


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 18, 2011)

my sata cables for raind 0 should be in sata_0 then sata_1 right?


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 19, 2011)

i found out the root error. My SATA ports are not reading correclty in BIOS (I have my Raid 0 @ SATA_0 SATA_1 ...And it's readying SATA_6 SATA_0 ??? Something of that nature. How can I restart it?


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 20, 2011)

Bumps


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 20, 2011)

it shouldnt make ANY difference where you plug in the cables, as long as its set correctly in the bios.








maybe swap ports.....  stick cable 1 in sata 3.... cable  2 in sata 1.......


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 20, 2011)

:shadedshu wil try this method. But, if this doesnt work I'm goin to have to call Gigabyte..o


----------

